
China's Quantum Satellite Could Change Cryptography Forever - hackuser
http://www.popsci.com/chinas-quantum-satellite-could-change-cryptography-forever
======
hackuser
FWIW, one of the authors, P.W. Singer is a leading expert on future military
technology and its applications.

